# Prophylactic mastectomy



## leskysue (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find guidelines for Medicare prophylactic mastectomy coverage?  I've searced the CMS website and cannot find answers.  Thanks!


----------



## sheardmd (Aug 5, 2013)

Our carrier does not have an LCD on mastectomies, so as long as it follows the breast cancer law it is covered.


----------

